# Starburst windows



## midlandsman (Oct 1, 2006)

Have an October 2006 Starburst, so under 3 years old
2 of the windows have developed codensation within the panes in cold weather and seal has obviously gone
Dealer has tried Swifts, with the expected reply. Also Dometic the window makers who say only guaranteed for 1 year. This seems to me most unsatisfactory. How many of us would accept blown units in our homes.

Has anyone else had this problem and any ideas how to take further?

Keith


----------

